# voices on computer



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

How do I make them stop? It is like I am listening to a TV show with no photo, then it goes away for a few minutes and then it comes back. It is making me nuts or I am already nuts and that is where the voices are coming from.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

What are the voices saying?


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Spew alert! I'm sorry, sisterpine, but your post struck me as hilarious this am. I have my speakers muted 99% of the time. I like silence. LOL


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I've had that issue. It's usually an ad somewhere. But, I've also heard sound when I didn't even have any browser window open...


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Check all of your sites. The really neat new thing (NOT!!!) is to stick a video and some just stick and audio somewhere and don't ask you if you want to hear it. Another reason the internet is getting less and less desirable and worthwhile


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Hopefully this video will help...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwofL_gF0Wk]How to make a tin foil hat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You have something open that's running a video. If you can't find it, then rebooting will close it.

That's assuming its on your computer


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> How do I make them stop? It is like I am listening to a TV show with no photo, then it goes away for a few minutes and then it comes back. It is making me nuts or I am already nuts and that is where the voices are coming from.


There's a virus that does that. The voices are various ads, and it's connected to a particular web browser; usually either Internet Explorer or Firefox. If the web browser isn't opened then it won't start, but the only way to stop it once it starts is to reboot and not open that browser again. In my case it was connected to Internet Explorer, so I used Firefox until I fix it. Another member here had it in Firefox, so he used IE until it was fixed.

Whichever web browser you use, try using a different one and see if that's the behavior you see.

I never identified exactly what it was. I got rid of it by doing a complete system scan (overnight, since it takes so long) with Adaware, I think.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Screw this, it is ads for show/movies or books and is very irritating. However you spell it. I am doing a full adaware scan now. Thanks, hopefully it will help.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

sisterpine said:


> How do I make them stop? It is like I am listening to a *TV show with no photo*, then it goes away for a few minutes and then it comes back. It is making me nuts or I am already nuts and that is where the voices are coming from.


I don't know where you're from, but in _Kentucky_ we call that a RADIO - [rey-dee-oh].


----------

